# Roccat Kave vs. Steelseries Siberia v2 USB - Welches ist das bessere HS?



## c0w (24. September 2010)

Willkommen in meinem Thread Roccat Kave vs. Steelseries Siberia v2 USB.

Ich wollte mir ein neues Gaming HS besorgen und bin auf diese beiden gelandet´, aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, welches ich von beiden kaufen soll.

Ich habe hier mal eine kleine Pro und Contra Lise angefertigt:

Steelseries Siberia v2 USB
+ 7.1 Sound
+ Sehr guter Tragekomfort
+ Gut verarbeitet
+ USB Soundkarte mitgeliefert

- "Nur" virtueller 7.1 Sound
- Kein Surroundsound
______________________________________________________________


Roccat Kave
+ Wahrer 5.1 Sound
+ Guter Tragekomfort
+ Surroundsound

- Keine Soundkarte mitgeliefert (Bei mir eigtl. sehr wichtig, da ich nur eine 
   standard 5.1 Soundkarte habe)
- Ständiges Rauschen (?) 


Eigentlich würde ich sofort die Roccat Kave nehmen, wenn ich eine gute Soundkarte in meinem Netbook hätte, aber dies ist nicht der Fall. Ich habe halt nur so eine von Realtek 5.1 und weiß nicht, ob sich der SOund vom Roccat Kave dort entfalten kann.

Deshalb bitte ich um Anregungen!

Gruß,
c0w


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. September 2010)

Ich finde die Steelseries-Headsets echt bescheiden vom Klang...hab alle gehört, das Kave auch und desshalb würde ich definitiv zum Kave greifen. Beim Kave ist zu beachten das es bei manchen am Kopf sehr doll drückt...ich bekam Kopfschmerzen...ist aber nicht bei jedem der Fall. Ich glaube bei Herrn.Möllendorf hats auch gedrückt teste es aber einfach mal aus. 

Zudem kannste doch ne bessere Externe Soundkarte für dein Headset nehmen...dann haste alles was de brauchst.


----------



## c0w (24. September 2010)

Danke für deinen Beitrag Crackpipeboy, aber wie viel kostet so 'ne externe Soundkarte? Langt meine 5.1 nicht für die Kave?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. September 2010)

c0w schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Beitrag Crackpipeboy, aber wie viel kostet so 'ne externe Soundkarte? Langt meine 5.1 nicht für die Kave?



Das musst du selber entscheiden obs langt...kannst dir ja erstmal eines deiner Favoriten Headsets kaufen und dann selber testen...

Ich oder alle User im Forum können hier erzählen nein die reicht nicht aber wichtig ist dein Eindruck und kein anderer...ist bei Soundzeugs halt so.

Ansonsten müsste es so eine z.B sein...ist die erstbeste die ich fand...höre es dir aber erstmal selber an.


----------



## c0w (24. September 2010)

Ich meine, langt eine normale 5.1 Soundkarte für einen guten Sound bei der Kave? Einige sagen, dass ohne gute Soundkarte man auch keinen guten Sound bei der Kave bekommt. Deswegen habe ich mal in die Runde gefragt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. September 2010)

c0w schrieb:


> Ich meine, langt eine normale 5.1 Soundkarte für einen guten Sound bei der Kave? Einige sagen, dass ohne gute Soundkarte man auch keinen guten Sound bei der Kave bekommt. Deswegen habe ich mal in die Runde gefragt.



Wenn du findest das du keine brauchst, dann reicht sie! Es gibt keine Anforderungen an das Headset...nur das was dir gefällt...wenn du jetzt die Stansard nutzt ists voll OK aber ne gute Soundkarte ist auf jeden Fall in der Lage "mehr" rauszuholen.


----------



## -Phoenix- (24. September 2010)

moin
also ich hab ein Kave bin auch sehr zufrieden nur hab ich halt das Problem mit dem Rauschen, dies lässt sich aber (aufjedenfall  bei mir ^^)  durch nen paar einstellungen am Headset und einen Ferritkern gänzlich beheben. Mit dem Tragekomfort bin ich sehr zufrieden und empfinde den anpressdruck nicht als störend. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 
lg. Phoenix


----------



## Blutstoff (24. September 2010)

Lass lieber die Finger von den 5.1-Dingern. Für den gleichen Preis bekommst du ein viel hochwertigeren Stereokopfhörer und mit einer guten SoKa, wie z.B. Xonar D1/DX ist auch die Gegnerortung nicht schlechter als mit 5.1-Kopfhörern.
Das Kave ist zudem so schlecht verarbeitet, dass es beim Anschauen allein schon fast auseinanderfällt.


----------



## c0w (24. September 2010)

Ich wollte mir jetzt einfach die Steelseries zum Test bei Amazon bestellen, da sie mir von der Verarbeitung/Komfort besser gefällt. Wie schauts aus, wenn mir das Headset vom Klang nicht gefällt? Kann ich das dann bei Amazon zurückschickem oder müsste ich mich dann damit begnügen?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. September 2010)

c0w schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir jetzt einfach die Steelseries zum Test bei Amazon bestellen, da sie mir von der Verarbeitung/Komfort besser gefällt. Wie schauts aus, wenn mir das Headset vom Klang nicht gefällt? Kann ich das dann bei Amazon zurückschickem oder müsste ich mich dann damit begnügen?



Kannste zurückschicken...ich garantiere dir aber das dass Kave ne wesentlich bessere Verarbeitungsqualität hat als das Steelseries.


----------



## c0w (27. September 2010)

So, heute ist das Steelseries Siberia v2 (nicht USB) bei mir angekommen und ich war eigentlich recht überrascht. Aber 74,99 für ein Stereo-HS? Ich weiß nicht recht. 

Kann mir noch einer sagen, ob das Gewicht von der Kave sehr auffällt? Weil sonst würde ich doch zur Kave greifen für 5.1 Sound.


----------



## sipsap (27. September 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Lass lieber die Finger von den 5.1-Dingern. Für den gleichen Preis bekommst du ein viel hochwertigeren Stereokopfhörer und mit einer guten SoKa, wie z.B. Xonar D1/DX ist auch die Gegnerortung nicht schlechter als mit 5.1-Kopfhörern.
> Das Kave ist zudem so schlecht verarbeitet, dass es beim Anschauen allein schon fast auseinanderfällt.



na das is jetzt aber ein bisschen hart! ich schau meins jetz schon 10 min an und es ist immer noch heile


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. September 2010)

c0w schrieb:


> So, heute ist das Steelseries Siberia v2 (nicht USB) bei mir angekommen und ich war eigentlich recht überrascht. Aber 74,99 für ein Stereo-HS? Ich weiß nicht recht.
> 
> Kann mir noch einer sagen, ob das Gewicht von der Kave sehr auffällt? Weil sonst würde ich doch zur Kave greifen für 5.1 Sound.



Ich habs dir ja gesagt......Das Kave ist schon ordentlich schwerer, ist aber nicht so das dein Hals knickt oder so...musste einfach mal ausprobieren...ich fand das Gewicht nicht störend...aber es wird wesentlich besser sein.


----------



## kazuo (28. September 2010)

habe auch das roccat kave.. bisher bereue ich den kauf nicht. Wobei ich sagen muss das es am anfang recht ungewohnt war.. kam mir etwas schwer vor bzw drückte es auf meinem kopf.. vielleicht hab ich auch einfach nen zu großen kopf^^
soundtechnisch ist es echt in ordnung.


----------



## c0w (28. September 2010)

Also, erstmal danke für eure Beiträge.
Ich habe mir mal die Roccat Kave genauer angeschaut, da ich meine Siberia nicht umsonst zurückschicken möchte und gemerkt, dass die Kave 5 Klinkenstecker hat. Mein PC hat keine 5, sondern nur 3 (Eins für Mic, zwei für Sound (?).
Somit wäre der Kauf der Kave total unnötig, oder?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. September 2010)

c0w schrieb:


> Also, erstmal danke für eure Beiträge.
> Ich habe mir mal die Roccat Kave genauer angeschaut, da ich meine Siberia nicht umsonst zurückschicken möchte und gemerkt, dass die Kave 5 Klinkenstecker hat. Mein PC hat keine 5, sondern nur 3 (Eins für Mic, zwei für Sound (?).
> Somit wäre der Kauf der Kave total unnötig, oder?



Ja wäre es...bräuchtes halt ne 5.1 Soundkarte um das Headset auf allen Kanälen nutzen zu können.


----------



## alm0st (29. September 2010)

Externe Soundkarte wäre z.B. die Creative Soundblaster X-FI Surround 5.1 USB zu empfehlen. Hab selbst das Kave und hatte bis vor kuzrem die Soundkarte -> echt genial  Kein Vergleich zu Onboardsound, lediglich das Gewicht vom Kave ist halt gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Blutstoff (29. September 2010)

sipsap schrieb:


> na das is jetzt aber ein bisschen hart! ich schau meins jetz schon 10 min an und es ist immer noch heile


 
Ich schrieb ja auch fast.


@cow
Was stimmt denn nicht mit dem Siberia? Der Preis ist schon ok, da gibt es weit teurere Modelle. Wenn du mit dem Klang nicht zufrieden bist, wird das Kave daran erst recht nichts ändern können.


----------



## c0w (29. September 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja auch fast.
> 
> 
> @cow
> Was stimmt denn nicht mit dem Siberia? Der Preis ist schon ok, da gibt es weit teurere Modelle. Wenn du mit dem Klang nicht zufrieden bist, wird das Kave daran erst recht nichts ändern können.



Den Sound finde ich wirklich top, aber mein Mic ist seeeeeeeehr leise... Man hört mich kaum. : /


----------



## Blutstoff (29. September 2010)

c0w schrieb:


> Den Sound finde ich wirklich top, aber mein Mic ist seeeeeeeehr leise... Man hört mich kaum. : /


 
Das könnte evtl. am Onboardsound liegen, oder an deinen Einstellungen. Was hast du denn eingestellt für's Mic?


----------



## c0w (29. September 2010)

Noch nichts, einfach angeschlossen und go... :>
Aber ist schon auf +30.


----------



## art90 (29. September 2010)

hab auch ein siberia v2 an einer xfi. der sound ist für ein gaming-headset sehr gut, man versteht mich auch immer problemlos im ts.

und steelseries und schlechte verarbeitung hab ich noch nie gehört. sei es nun maus oder headset...


----------



## Jiminey (29. September 2010)

Hi, ich habe selber das Kave gehabt die Verarbeitung, Sound sowie Sprachqualität sind meiner Meinung nach Super es ist leider viel zu schwer und bei längerem tragen empfand ich es als sehr unangenem.

Ich nutzte Onboard Soundkarte.

Ich habe gerade gelesen du willst das Headset für dein Netbook? Ich denke du meinst Notebook den Netbook sind doch die kleinen dinger oder? 
Gruß


----------



## c0w (2. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich das Steelseries Siberia v2 zurückgeschickt habe, bestellte ich mir die Roccat Kave + Creative Soundblaster X-FI Surround 5.1 USB.
Gestern ist das Packet angekommen und ich habe gleich die Kave auf meinen Kopf gesetzt. - Wirklich ein echt schweres Teil.
Aber: Der Sond mit der Creative Soundblaster X-FI Surround 5.1 USB ist einfach bombastisch!

Ich werde jetzt erstmal bei der Kave bleiben.
Ich danke euch für die zahlreichen Beiträge.

Gruß,
c0w


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Oktober 2010)

c0w schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das Steelseries Siberia v2 zurückgeschickt habe, bestellte ich mir die Roccat Kave + Creative Soundblaster X-FI Surround 5.1 USB.
> Gestern ist das Packet angekommen und ich habe gleich die Kave auf meinen Kopf gesetzt. - Wirklich ein echt schweres Teil.
> Aber: Der Sond mit der Creative Soundblaster X-FI Surround 5.1 USB ist einfach bombastisch!
> 
> ...



Sach ich doch...viel Spaß damit.


----------



## c0w (11. Oktober 2010)

Heute sieben Stunden am Stück gezockt - Ging nicht ohne absetzen des Kaves, aufgrund des Gewichts. Deswegen kommts morgen leider zurück.

Nun schwanke ich zwischen dem Steelseries Siberia v2 USB und dem Ozone Strato.

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Ozone Strato?

Gruß,
c0w


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (18. Oktober 2010)

was ist den der vorteil vom usb gegenüber der klinken version?
ich sschwanke derzeit zwischen dem h7 und dem siberia v2 :/

udn ist es soviel besser mit der usb soundkarte?
gegenüber jetzt der onboar meines asus rampage extrem 3


----------

